# Christmas is comin'



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

This is a difficult post for me to make, since however I word it, it will sound self-serving. Nonetheless, with Christmas so close, I wanted to tell you a bit about *creaturesall* magazine. I have been publishing *creaturesall* since August of 2005. This is a magazine written in its entirety by our readers... people just like you. It is full color and full of photos, stories and columns from a huge variety of animal lovers. Our subscribers range world-wide from the U.S., to Brazil, Grand Caymans, Australia, Great Britain ad, of course, Canada.

If you go to [web]http://www.creaturesall.com[/web] and go to the DOWNLOADS page, you can have a look at a sample copy for free. When I edit the stories for inclusion in the magazine I envision a grandfather reading the stories to his grandchildren. If you or anyone you know has a love of critters, I can give you a money back guarantee that you will LOVE *creaturesall*.

If I have inadvertently offended someone by placing this announcement here, I do apologize. I really love what I do and I can't help wanting to share it with others. *creaturesall* makes a wonderful Christmas gift!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, that sounds awesome. Can I ask you something? Why have you not told us about this before? (If you have, I am so sorry, that I missed it). It looks great.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> WOW, that sounds awesome. Can I ask you something? Why have you not told us about this before?


I guess I was just hesitant  to share what *creaturesall* was all about before I got to know you nice folks a little better. When I learned that most of you felt much the same as I about all God's critters, and with Christmas fast upon us, I just knew you'd love  the magazine! I'm hopin' some of you may even be motivated to send in a story of your own, goat related or not.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I've already said I'd like to contrubute a story... but can I send a picture too, of whatever animal/s I'm writing about? Sounds like a great magazine :thumb:


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Emily:

Pictures are an absolute MUST. *creaturesall* is a full color magazine and color photos go a long way toward making a good story that much better. We also are always on the lookout for great and talented cover artists. Take a look at the Artist's Gallery on my site http://www.creaturesall.com We are very fortunate to have had so many talented artists submit their work for consideration. Come to think of it... we've yet to have a goat grace the cover of *creaturesall*.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is it an actual magazine or only online?


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

No Stacey, it's an actual magazine. To date we have about 850 subscribers. You can go online and download a free pdf sample of what it looks like. There's even a free podcast of a couple of stories on the site. Just click on the link and you can listen to the stories. I really do love *creaturesall*. I just know you will too.

Should anyone mention the Goat Spot when submitting their subscription request, I'm prepared to knock $5.00 off the subscription price and send it out for just $30.00/year. No need to convert to Canadian dollars either. Our dollars are at virtual par anyways. Just make the check out for $30 U.S. instead of our regular $35.

Our next issue is Dec 07/Jan 08 and it would go in the mail around Dec 1st.

Bob


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool I did look at the sample. That is really cool.

When I get some money I will work on it. Right now I am broke and changing jobs so I don't know what my financial situation will be here in the next month.

And thanks for the discount that was gracious of you.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

I am just putting the finishing touches on the Dec/Jan issue of *creaturesall* and I thought you all might enjoy this letter to Santa a reader sent in .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AWE that is to cute!!!


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

OK.... so here's the plan. Because I am the publisher, I like to share *creaturesall* magazine with as many folks as would like to have it. So what I am offering is to send a free issue to any Goat Spot member who would like one. All I need is for you to PM me your mailing address and I'll package one up and send 'er off. And not to worry, I will not keep those addresses on file but will delete them immediately after I've sent your issue off, so no one need worry about their info goin' astray.










*creaturesall* is not an animal rights nor animal welfare magazine. It is merely a a magazine about animals, written exclusively by our readers, motivated only by their desire to share all things fur, feathers, fins, skins, and scales.
:happyHolidays:


----------

